# AW iHobby Expo Limited Edition Contest



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This summer I received an iHobby Limited Edition car from Tom Lowe. Rather then just let it sit on my desk, I figured we can have some fun and have a contest to give it away. We will be using the “contest” feature on the HobbyTalk Photo Album to run the contest.









The rules are pretty simple… here they go:
Upload a picture of the favorite slot car that you own. It can be a car, truck, stock, custom, HO, 1/32, 1/24 or anything else you want. It must be a complete working slot car (vehicle).

You must currently own the vehicle in the picture. I may ask the winner for a couple of additional pictures to verify.

Upload only ONE picture.

Upload them to the following contest area of the Photo Album.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/578

Post a reply to this thread once you have uploaded it explaining why this is your favorite vehicle.

Submissions will be taken for 2 weeks to end on Jan. 14th, 2007. I DO NOT have exact time it will end on the 14th so my suggestion is that you get the picture uploaded sooner then later.

Once submissions are closed members can then vote on their favorite vehicle. You can not vote for your own vehicle and only ONE vote is allowed per member.

Voting will end on Jan 28th, 2007 as close to 5pm ET as possible. Actual closing time may be a bit before or after depending on my personal schedule but I will attempt to make as close to 5pm ET as possible.

Once voting is closed the winner will be announced. The winner must own the vehicle in the picture and has to have posted a reason why the vehicle is their favorite. To win the winner MUST be a current HobbyTalk member in good standings.

I will email the winner and they must reply within 3 days with shipping information. The prize will be shipped at no expense to the winner. If the winner does not reply to my email within 3 days, the entry with the 2nd highest votes will win and so forth until the prize is claimed.

If there is a tie the entries that are tied will be reposted and members will then be able to vote on them again for 7 days. If there is again a tie then a coin toss will decide the winner.

I believe I have covered all of the bases here. I do reserve the right to modify the rules to correct any mistakes that I made in the above rules.

*Have fun!!!!*


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please discuss the contest here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1777680

Thanks!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*My sweet 55'*

If I read Hank right....this is the place to post "the story"...

So here goes...

I have had this car for almost 30 years....it is the one of two original cars that I still have from a couple hand me downs given to me by my step dad in an affort to win me over as a young teen full of "tude" that mom was getting re-married...

It came in a box of track....the smokey and AFX set...( I lost the cop car years ago...I still have the 18 wheeler ...but it has a tyco slim chassis glued in from an effort to boost speed)...

In fact...when I saw the contest prize.....a flood of memories came with seeing the 55'...I had seen the limited release.....and in honesty, I kinda glossed over it...but when Hank said to post your favorite car...and the story behind it....I knew right away which car I was going to photograph...

My sweet 55'

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/578/medium/Image019.jpg

It's not the fastest car in my collection by any means...not the best looking...having been played with for literally hundreds of hours over three decades...it is still all original except for tires...

In fact....there is never a time when I plug in the wall warts that I dont take it for a few laps.....and every time I do....I grin like the kid I was when I got my first "serious" slot car set...

The track is long gone....victim to a hot hatch back and sunlight....many of the cars I had got lost or broken...but through every move and life change...I've known exactly where this car was.....from glove box...to tool box....to jewellry box...and eventualy....back in a pit box...

I am allways amazed that it still turns laps...and I allways grin when I can power slide it without spinning out...

Bob has been more of a father to me in my life than my own dad...who passed a few years back from cancer...he filled the shoes my dad walked out in when I was 4...I loved my dad....still do...but he wasnt much of a dad...allways lived out of town....saw him once or twice a year until I was 18 and went to live with him for a while...learned how to work...and how to be an electrician....but even then....he was more of a friend or uncle than a dad.....while Bob was the one who was there....throughout all my teen stupidity....getting in trouble....wrecking cars...getting a teen heart break...all that stuff...he even bailed me out of jail once...and never said a cross word about it...

So....if I do win...the car goes to Bob...I know he wont take it...or say just to keep it with my stuff for when grandpa comes over.....but it will be his just the same...And I'm sure he will run it when he comes over to do a few laps with my 4 yr old daughter...and her AW purple hemi cuda...

He stopped being my step dad years ago.....now he's just dad...and grandpa...

And now I need a damn tissue....


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Posts: 72 

ok i'll bite. this car is one of my favorites because of what it represents.first off ,i'll tell ya about it.its a aurora cobra daytona ,i got it free with a bunch of slots my buddy picked me up at a sale.the back fenders were cut up to the windows ,the hood was broken away with what looked like pliers due to the markings and the front fenders were all hacked up,fortunatley grill and back were ok,the new quaters were from an afx turbo turn-on ,glued in ,re contoured and bondo'd then smoothed,the hood repair was the roof from the turbo turn-on[which also seved as a great scoop -hood.it was also blended in .the hood allowed it to be really slammed down.the side pipes are tyco 40 ford donors.it has sponge silicones on a basically stock j/l chassis,all parts were hand picked ,i cant remember who makes the front end,the body is du-pont chevy indigo blue base coat with dupont clear over top,butter smooth,the scanner didnt due the paint any justice.the white stripe goes form front to back and goes down the back.i am going to re-do the stripe tho.the reason its my favorite,is this it was once probably some kids favorite,but through months and years of abuse it was tossed into a box and left for junk,i saw what it could be with the touch of someone willing to take the time.I know its a toy car but it kinda reminds me how life works,and how our lives can really look like junk until some one comes along and restores our life ,because that someone values us.not to be preaching or anything,but i thank God every day that he finds value in me.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

As much as I love tjets and magna traction, my favorite car is a tyco.
I have a bunch of older cars from my cousin that got the ball rolling and how I stole my dads tjet ice cream truck.
But favorite car of all time is a car I remember staring at in Kiddie City in Allentown. they had a huge glass display case with cars lined up on tracks, and there it was.....a green/black/white #28 TYCO NOMAD......sweet..........but dad was there to buy ho trains, and tyco slots where out of the question because they cost more then the tjets. I forgot all about it, even after the bay started up, then I noticed the nomad in a search for afx nomads, and memories of staring at that car came right back like it was yesterday. I eventually found a nice one for about 38.00 on the bay.
Like I said, I have heartfelt cars, BUT THIS BABY IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE COOL CAR.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For enteries to be voted on, the pictures HAS to be uploaded to Contest section in the Photo Album (link to the Contest section in the first message) and the story behind the vehicle pictured has to be posted here.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry, I posted the pic where its supposed to be now, should I delete the thumbnail I have attached here?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

This is a custom made by me - JL X-Traction '69 Dodge Charger Hot Rod Car - painted in metallic blue, flames decals, side pipes, tyco white lettered tires and massive blower. I have always loved '69 charger cuz of the show that came on when I was little "The Dukes of Hazzard". Lots of good memories that time when my family would sit down and watch the show together on every friday evenings. It's funny that I noticed my 23 months old son do like the show when they come on "CMT". Anytime I see a HO charger slot car or a real life charger - that will always remind me of the show and my family. I usually would make a custom cars and sell them on epay but this one I cannot get rid of it - This is my most favorite car. I would put oil on the track where rear tires lay on and it would spin alittle HEE HEE. 

My first slot car set was Tyco Police pursuit back in 1979 or 1980 and have been playing slot cars since then. 

The picture is in the Contest Gallery. 

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, I must say that this was a tough descision as to which car I was going to choose as the one that means the most to me......but I believe that I have finally come to a conclusion......

I chose my custom resin '32 ford coupe with blown hemi. The reason I chose this car from my collection of roughly 100 slot cars is simple.....it was my FIRST custom slot car......and the one custom that I've shared pics of that has received the most praise.

I've enjoyed running slot cars since 1987...when my parents first bought my brother and I a used Tyco Ateam slot car set from a yard sale in New Jersey. My brother and I spent countless hours with that set......then my parents bought us the Tyco Kraco/Domino's Pizza Indy car set......which I still have.

I grew up as a youngster building plastic model kits.....and had never really done anything significant other than 1/24-1/25 scale......until this '32 Ford coupe slot car.

This slot car kit was originally produced in a VERY short run....and was never really released (the windows weren't included,so it was sold to me as incomplete) from the creator in France.This was also my first project using anything resin cast. The '32 features a full interior with driver figure,wheelie bars, and the beautifully detailed engine. The chassis is a Tomy Turbo, with Tyco wheels...and now has silicone slicks on the rear. This car is extremely FAST, and a damn fun car to drive.

I've done many other customs, and have shared alot of them here with the Hobbytalk crew......but this one still remains VERY special to me......and is irreplaceable to me.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/16492/cat/578

The photo is also posted in the contest gallery as well.

THANKS! :wave: 

Brian


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Saved from certain death...*

I appreciate all of the different types and brands of slotcars. I'll always have a special place in my heart for Tycos. They were the first slotcars I ever owned. 

My entry isn't the prettiest of my collection, but it is special to me because it was one of my first slotcars. I saved it from the dumpster at the TRU warehouse, probably sometime around 1987-89. I didn't even own a slotcar set back then, but I had always wanted one. 

The stores used to actually build the slot car sets and glue them to a board, which must have been mounted from the wall or ceiling for display at the stores. The cars were actually glued to the tracks. At some point the stores decided to quit displaying the sets this way. They sent the old displays back to the warehouse to be thrown into the dumpster. When I saw these displays in the dumpster, I waited until after work and climbed into the dumpster to see if I could pry any of the pieces loose. Most of them were glued pretty securely. Some used a silicone-like adhesive, which was still somewhat soft. I was able to get a few of the cars loose from a few of the displays, but sometimes the rear axle assembly or a few other odds & ends remained stuck to the glue on the display board. I cannibalized some of the different cars together and picked the blops of glue out of the chassis. I was able to put a few complete cars together this way. The cars that were either dogs or incomplete ended up in a box for spare parts.

Shortly after that, my wife, bought me my first new Tyco Championship set for Christmas. My new glow Vettes couldn't quite outhandle my friend's F1 cars. I didn't own any F1 cars yet, so in the spirit of competition, I pulled this Turbo Hopper out of my junkyard box and tried to customize it into something that could handle just as good. I inverted the body springs, so it sits much lower on the chassis than the stock version. I lowered the chassis too by replacing the taller wheels & gear with some regular 440x2 parts. A Turbo Hopper's chassis rear end seems to be just a little different than a regular 440x2, so as a result of changing out the axle assembly, it appears to sit just a little closer to the rails than a regular stock 440x2. Then again, it could be that those tires are worn just a little more....anyway, It's my first custom and one of the best running magnet cars in my fleet. It's my garage 500 champ! A custom Turbo Hopper. It is performs as good as any stock F1.

I tried to just post a link to this picture in the photo gallery, but I don't know what I'm doing. This picture is in in the photo gallery, but I can't seem to edit it from here now.......Sorry if I posted it wrong.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i got my car 2 years ago added axels spacers tires gears ect now i race it at a club each week its not a top car but its enough out of 14 people on an 8lane track for me to make a feature with the scale is 1/24 then last year in shop class i panted a matching bank (backround) to go with it on my shelf wen im not running it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lazerus*

This ole boy was a pit kit refugee. Pit kit refugees are one of my passions partly due to a guilty conscience for the havoc I loosed on many an undeserving T-jet. Why the Elva? Well I've always loved the spyders and roadsters of the past. Yeah the Elva was a factory frightpig but I always felt that some redeeming quality could be salvaged. The body was a smash-up derby putty donor at best. Nearly gave it to my grandson Jimmy. I have always wanted to correct the Elva's grotesque proportions, and correct it's barrel rolling tendencies. I realized from my previous experiments on other Elvas that they had a nice broad beam but rode like a hippo on a bike. I've been building a front and rear super drop axle chassis for about a year now. So I knocked one out with some go-goodies to boot. I grafted the rear post to stock height ala' the Vitale method with a donor post from a scrap value tuffie camaro. The wells were fairly nicked up. So I gently corrected them with my #2 blade. No shortening of the posts is allowed on the Elva for lowering. They're as tight as they come and some even gearbind in stock form. I chose the Vintage AJ's and polished them up. The gumbo tires were selected to fill the gargantuan factory wells. I usually dont let stuff hang out that far but left them for nostalga's sake. Inspite of the gumbos Lazerus has an air gap thats tough to measure with a feeler gauge. The wells were rough radiused with 180 stickyback wrapped around my trusty pencil and then some 600 wet. The entire car was finished in 1200 wet to duff off the nicks and scratches as well as those god awful mold lines this car is noted for. The finish sanding was done in 1500 wet and polished with the same 3 step goo I use on my 1:1 cars. The head, windscreen, and pipes are all salvage from other parts lots, and carcasses. The final details were brush touched on a day when I didnt have any caffiene. Lazerus runs great! Fast and smooth with flat, predictable handling. The full dump is well over an 1/8th and no posts were shaved. Ultimately AFX specialty mags will replace the AJ's. This is my favorite in that completing it encompassed almost all aspects of the hobby for me. It was built a couple hours a night over a week and I had to go deep into my bag-o-tricks to pull it off. Custom chassis, custom motor, and a body that most would consider putty, if that.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Contest*

My entry is a JL body that was stripped repainted and detailed using HO Express decals. This was my first attempt in customizing a body to a Nascar car. My son runs it on a restored AFX Magnatraction chassis. It's the only pancake chassis he runs. My son prefers Lifelike but will humor me and race AFX. If only I could get him in to Tjet!
I missed the 93 Daytona 500 because of the birth of my son. I watched a recording and it was a special moment to see Ned Jarret cheering on his son while I was feeding mine. Luckily my son has grown to be a Nascar fan and a slotter (it's the only time I can get him off the computer!) My son is a Little E and a Jeff Gordon fan. (Jeff Gordon where did I go wrong!) I think my son likes the body, when he's not racing it he displays it on a shelf in his room on a pull-back chassis. Sorry I didn't see all the dust until I photographed it!

Jerry
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/16760


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Pretty in Pink*

Well, I’ve been mulling over this since Hank first announced it-

There have been some great stories, along with some really nice cars, too-

Choosing just one as a fav’ is extremely hard for me, because all the gifts and cars I’ve received from members here are really all my true favorites.

So I’ll look at this from a different perspective:

I chose the last completed full custom I did- which I received from Joe.
There is another that I would have posted, but it’s not quite ready yet (Hopefully by next week-)

This was a casting Joe did some time back. 
I was so impressed with the cast, that I went to great lengths to make it just right—including “glass” windows, chrome front and rear bumpers- with correct gold inserts, foiled headlights, tail lights and side trim, including the window surrounds and tail fins. The rear light points were made with glue thickened ruby red paint and foil.

It's finished in a bright pink, but the pic was hard to get the colour right-

It utilizes an Afx chassis.

I’m very pleased with the overall look of this car-
(As I am with all the cars I've recieved!)



Thank you for the contest, Hank-
It’s all good fun!


Cheers..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Voting as started and will end Jan. 28th.


----------



## Sluggercan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Gtx*

I'm not sure how to add a picture for the contest so I'm gonna try it here.
It's a JL/Auto World GTX with a G+PolyMotor


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Very nice car, Slugger.........But the contest already ended.


----------

